# Welche Größe für Bild wählen?



## filament (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab da mal eine Frage zur Erstellung von Bildern für einen Blog. Weiß nicht so recht ob das hier im Unterforum so richtig ist.

Ich hab ein WordPress Theme, dass Artikelbilder die ich hochlade in verschiedenen Größen darstellt: 160x160,320x320,245x520 und 340x720. 

Nun möchte ich meine Bilder allerdings in allen Größen in guter Qualität anzeigen. 

Wenn ich es aber als 720x720 erstelle und hochlade würde es zumindest bei zwei Größen verzerrt werden. 

Kann ich es sinnvoll in einer Größe erstellen, die für alle Darstellungen gut aussieht? Oder muss ich tatsächlich den Aufwand betreiben und für jede Größe eine eigene Datei erstellen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!?


----------



## Yaslaw (12. Dezember 2016)

2 Grössen:
Verhältnis 1:1 -> 320x320
Verhältnis 1:2.1 -> 340x720


----------

